

'Fusion' chip on rise as Netbooks become un-Netbooks - inshane
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20066286-64.html

======
wanderr
One of my coworkers just bought a fusion powered micro-laptop thing for about
$400. I'm impressed...the form factor is slightly larger than netbooks, but
that means the keyboard is actually usable, the battery life is great, and it
actually performs better than my girlfriend's 1.2ghz core 2 duo laptop.

So I'm surprised when this article says the fusion processor is not beating
the pants off of atom processors in benchmarks. Why would real world
performance be so much better than benchmarks would indicate?

